# How often will my Sulcata lay eggs



## Cfr200 (Mar 11, 2015)

My girl Fred is once again getting ready to lay eggs. This will be her third time since November. How often can she lay? She is 5 years old and weighs in at just over 60lbs.


----------



## Cfr200 (Mar 11, 2015)

She just finished this time she laid 19 eggs. In November she had 15 and then in February she laid 17.


----------



## gingerbee (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow!! That's a lot of eggs are they fertile?


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 11, 2015)

Every two to three months . She can put out as much as one hundred eggs a year! Hollysnaps!


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2015)

My females were pretty regular. They would start with their first clutch in December or January, and each female would lay again about every 6 weeks until it got too hot in May or June. One year we had a very mild summer and each female laid 8 clutches from December to August/September. They went back to the normal 3 or 4 clutches each per year the next year.


----------



## Cfr200 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks Tom, that seems to be the schedule that Fred is on. The last few times it was in the 40s whe she dug her holes. Atleast today it was 70. She also was finished in about half the time. She has picked almost the same exact spot too.


----------

